# Sonic Craft Woofers $20/Pr Shipped - Not Mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not Mine

SPEAKERS,SONIC CRAFT,S G C | eBay

Weird frame truncated on one side only. Looks kind of like a peerless HDS frame with only one flat side.

Appears to be pretty well made. Woven tinsel leads, nice spider and looks like venting underneath and probably composite frame, bumped back plate, rubber surround.

I would guess some form of Seas Prestige or Peerless from appearances but who knows. If anyone has $20 and needs a 7" it might be worth a try.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

jimbno1 said:


> Not Mine
> 
> SPEAKERS,SONIC CRAFT,S G C | eBay
> 
> ...


Man am tempted to get a pair. But would love to get more TS parameters. They do look pretty well made. Just dont like the plastic trim around the driver/speaker.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol look like stock speakers


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

You mean like OEM car speakers? Not many stock speakers have a cast frame, bumped back plate etc. At least not the ones I have removed.


----------



## Frasier (Jul 16, 2010)

jimbno1 said:


> Weird frame truncated on one side only. Looks kind of like a peerless HDS frame with only one flat side.


They're truncated on both sides...


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

jimbno1 said:


> You mean like OEM car speakers? Not many stock speakers have a cast frame, bumped back plate etc. At least not the ones I have removed.


ya but look at the **** metal color that they use on oem speakers and im pretty sure its that plasticy ******** that oem speakers come with

i could be wrong just saying


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Look at the Ebay woofers then look at these:

M165X Woofer

Hard to miss the similarities. Basket is plastic BTW.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

If anyone here got a pair, the T/S are posted in a link in a ?uestion.


----------

